# Comparing Tru-Oil wipe on to Tru-oil spray



## b2rtch

Thank you for the very good review, I shall try Tru-oil (not in the can)
Where do you buy Tru Oil?


----------



## bobasaurus

Thanks for reviewing this. I've heard about tru-oil for a long time and considered using some, but was put off as it was specialized for guns and not fine woodworking. Seeing your review, I might have to try some out after all (just not the spray . Sounds like a great alternative to wiping poly for a high polish.


----------



## ellen35

Just ordered some… should be interesting to see how it works.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## Tennessee

For me, the best place to get the Tru-oil wipe on in a bottle is on Amazon. About $24 for a 32oz bottle, and free shipping. Last you for quite a while. I have a guitar in the shop right now with coat #2 on it.


----------



## donwilwol

Interesting Review. I've used tru-oil for a long time on gun stocks. I don't particular care for it for my hunting rifles because of the shininess, but that's what it does best.

I get not everyone sees gun stocks as fine woodworking, but to me, many fit the category well.

I've heard of its use on plane knob and totes, but never tried it. After your review, I kind of said "duh"


----------



## davidroberts

Can't remember exactly where I heard about tru-oil, but have used it for quite some time on smaller projects and I'm satisfied also. Not crazy about the smell, but hey it goes away as it cures. I like that it comes in different shades and smaller size bottles. Sometimes I don't want to buy a quart of finish, when I just need a few ounces. I've had more finish go bad than applied to projects it seams. Most of the larger sporting goods stores sell it, but I buy from amazon. Fast, convenient, I love amazon.


----------



## JustJoe

So is the five-star rating you gave for the wipe-on stuff, and if so would that be a 1-star rating for the spray or ?


----------



## QuangFromCalgary

This is great review. I am searching for oil finish for my next guitar. I will try this tru oil to see how it turns out. One question I hope you can help. I fill pore with epoxy. Will it work with tru oil? Your advice is appreciate. Thanks


----------

